# SYDNEY in SYDNEY



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Sydney what have happened to the pictures of Sydney? I hope there are more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

melbstud said:


> Sydney what have happened to the pictures of Sydney? I hope there are more.


Oh I have tons ... I need to find the time to upload them .... it won't be too long now


----------



## accadacca (May 6, 2008)

AHHH... HOME SWEET HOME


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great! :applause:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

tonyssa said:


> Great! :applause:


Thank you


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

i've always wondered why isn't Sydney a setting for a big movie, this city is stunning and romantic


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

^^ Remember Finding Nemo! but even then it was only in the shot for 3 seconds.

Same with The Matrix, but it wasn't really a setting, it was just made to look like a generic city, and even then it wasn't in the shot for long.

haha


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Sydney :drool:

thanks for the brilliant pics


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

As always speechless, SYDNEY much like MELBOURNE , SYDNEY has changed too I cant wait once ya come and take some new pic.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Neither can we.................


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

jpsolarized said:


> i've always wondered why isn't Sydney a setting for a big movie, this city is stunning and romantic


I think that many films are made in the studio's there (Star Wars) and not much in the city as such ... quite surprising really. maybe somebody in the know can clear that up for us 




Andre_idol said:


> Sydney :drool:
> 
> thanks for the brilliant pics


You are most welcome  and thanks for the comment. 




melbstud said:


> As always speechless, SYDNEY much like MELBOURNE , SYDNEY has changed too I cant wait once ya come and take some new pic.


Thanks mate, we can't wait either - it is all so very exciting, we will be counting the months down


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Fabulous shots Syd.  Can't wait to get there myself some day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Quall said:


> Fabulous shots Syd.  Can't wait to get there myself some day.


Thanks mate, guaranteed that you will love it and I hope that you get there soon :cheers:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

great city love the beaches


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

corredor06 said:


> great city love the beaches


I only went to Bondi but I am returning to Sydney next year so that I can explore even more. Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## drkf1234 (Apr 6, 2009)

Your photographs are amazing. I am planning a trip to Sydney early next year and I can't wait, I haven't been there for many years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

drkf1234 said:


> Your photographs are amazing. I am planning a trip to Sydney early next year and I can't wait, I haven't been there for many years.


Thank you, I wish you bon voyage mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

What a photogenic city. Beautiful as always 
can't believe it's been five years since I last went there. hope to be back soon.

Keep those fantastic pics coming :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome photos mate, Sydney looks fantastic, especially in your pictures. And yet again I can see lots of British-looking buildings . Looking forward to more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

south said:


> What a photogenic city. Beautiful as always
> can't believe it's been five years since I last went there. hope to be back soon.
> 
> Keep those fantastic pics coming :applause:


Thank you  Yes it is very easy to take great pics of Sydney. I am hoping to be back there by early next year :cheers:




Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome photos mate, Sydney looks fantastic, especially in your pictures. And yet again I can see lots of British-looking buildings . Looking forward to more.


Thanks Mike, it is easy to see the British influence, amazing what "criminals" created


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

One of my English teachers was an Australian from Sydney. She said it's coolest city in the world (how unbiased:lol. 

I'll have to visit it one day.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing city


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> One of my English teachers was an Australian from Sydney. She said it's coolest city in the world (how unbiased:lol.
> 
> I'll have to visit it one day.


That is Sydneysiders for you but I like that - to be proud of your city creates a very positive image for your city. My first impression was that I wasn't too crazy about Sydney but you can't blame me - Auckland is 1/4 of the population and not nearly as big or busy ... I was bewildered and gobsmacked but I am willing to give it a second chance - I will be back there next year with the option of moving there ... the weather for me is the number 1 criteria :cheers:




Andre_idol said:


> Amazing city


I agree :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Love this angle


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> That is Sydneysiders for you but I like that - to be proud of your city creates a very positive image for your city. My first impression was that I wasn't too crazy about Sydney but you can't blame me - Auckland is 1/4 of the population and not nearly as big or busy ... I was bewildered and gobsmacked but I am willing to give it a second chance - I will be back there next year with the option of moving there ... the weather for me is the number 1 criteria :cheers:


I never said that being proud of your city is wrong kay:.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I htink Sydney is amazing and the photos highlight that but I dont know if I would live there but I am from Melbourne and heck I think its awesome, thats what makes Australia amazing each city is amazing and world class in its own way! 

Yep Melbourne weather doghouse and Sydney is better but we make up for it with our cool cafe culture and alleways.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Love this angle


It is Gorgeous !!




PortoNuts said:


> I never said that being proud of your city is wrong kay:.


I know that you didn't, just sharing my experience 




melbstud said:


> I htink Sydney is amazing and the photos highlight that but I dont know if I would live there but I am from Melbourne and heck I think its awesome, thats what makes Australia amazing each city is amazing and world class in its own way!
> 
> Yep Melbourne weather doghouse and Sydney is better but we make up for it with our cool cafe culture and alleways.


I wish it was easy to choose between the two but here is my thinking .... I can't stand grey days anymore, each time winter comes around I get extremely depressed - I have heard from everybody that Melbourne is the same as Auckland during Winter and in summer the temperatures are extreme. Why not get the best of both Worlds ... live in the city that has the better weather (for me - which will help with my mood) and travel to Melbourne at least once a month for a weekend of culture ... that way both cities can be my home and I will get the best of both worlds :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^ Just when I thought you had nothing leftover!! Great pics. :hug:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

amazing city


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

These are best pictures of Sydney I ever seen.


----------



## Ducko (Oct 5, 2008)

LtBk said:


> These are best pictures of Sydney I ever seen.


You took the words out of my mouth.
BTW Sydney, the weather in Melbourne is OK & Sydney has a thriving cultural scene, too.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> I agree with you, if I lived in Europe I would stay there .. there is so much variety available for you and travel is cheaper there than it is here. You are very lucky mate :cheers:


I think that´s the only negative point about Australia...To travel to the beautiful Europe you have to pay a lot (i guess). To Asia must be cheaper but like Asia don´t attract me so much i´m with my portuguese mate (PortoNuts) and i´ll just stay there for holidays...well a LONG, LONG holidays :cheers: ...and expensive :lol: or maybe live and work there for a couple of years...that would be perfection 

Thanks for the wonderful pics, keep them coming and well...enjoy the Spring!


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent pictures.

I think Australia has it all yep were not a couple of hours from Europe or America but in this day and age one gets on a plane has a sleep and boom ya there. What makes Australia great is that we have all the western worlds great freedoms and more, defintely the lucky country and if ya dont visit it well ya just missed out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Andre_idol said:


> I think that´s the only negative point about Australia...To travel to the beautiful Europe you have to pay a lot (i guess). To Asia must be cheaper but like Asia don´t attract me so much i´m with my portuguese mate (PortoNuts) and i´ll just stay there for holidays...well a LONG, LONG holidays :cheers: ...and expensive :lol: or maybe live and work there for a couple of years...that would be perfection
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful pics, keep them coming and well...enjoy the Spring!


Flight travel should be getting cheaper but instead keeps getting more and more expensive ... the bastards  I want to travel non stop. You should of living in Oz for a couple of years, that will be a great experience and then you can hop over to New Zealand for a couple of weeks. The 2 countries are currently busy with a deal that will make it easier to travel between the two, just like domestic flights. I am all for that :cheers:

Thanks for the compliment and the comment  




melbstud said:


> Excellent pictures.
> 
> I think Australia has it all yep were not a couple of hours from Europe or America but in this day and age one gets on a plane has a sleep and boom ya there. What makes Australia great is that we have all the western worlds great freedoms and more, defintely the lucky country and if ya dont visit it well ya just missed out.


Thanks mate, yeah, we should all try to travel and broaden our experiences as much as we can. If only money grew on trees


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Red dust over Sydney today...do you confirm SYDNEY??


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

For me Ozzy's location is a blessy..close from the beautiful islands of South Pacific(for me, the greatest place on earth) and Southeast Asia(fantastic places, like Thailand, Indonesia, Malaysia)..why u want more than that?! ahahaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Andre_idol said:


> Red dust over Sydney today...do you confirm SYDNEY??


This Sydney has grey clouds over it  I have seen the pics of Sydney proper - it is bright orange :nuts:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Just saw some images/videos and Sydney looks amazing...and a bit scary...looks like Mars or something :lol: But the pics around the Harbour Bridge are just :drool:

Going to Brisbane the storm now i think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> For me Ozzy's location is a blessy..close from the beautiful islands of South Pacific(for me, the greatest place on earth) and Southeast Asia(fantastic places, like Thailand, Indonesia, Malaysia)..why u want more than that?! ahahaha


You are quite right, it is only a couple of hours flight and you are in Rarotonga, Fiji, Samoa and\or New Zealand 




Andre_idol said:


> Just saw some images/videos and Sydney looks amazing...and a bit scary...looks like Mars or something :lol: But the pics around the Harbour Bridge are just :drool:
> 
> Going to Brisbane the storm now i think.


It does look like Mars  The Sydney Harbour Bridge pics are gorgeous. I wish that I was there to get some snaps ... damn :bash: ... apparently heading towards New Zealand, I may just get to see it after all


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Sydney today (Pic courtesy of CULWULLA) ...


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^Damnnn, crazy dust storm!! :nuts:


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Also this:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW, as much as it is very freaky, it is also very beautiful


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Really nice office buildings:cheers:.

I loved the storm. It was a chance to snap some wonderful shots.

Ah, Sydney, I forgot to say that I also love Australia because it's probably the only place in the world that has the most dangerous species all together, from sharks, to crocodiles, spiders, snakes, ants,. (I was watching a programme about Australia's biodiversity, so it stroke my mind).


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> Really nice office buildings:cheers:.
> 
> I loved the storm. It was a chance to snap some wonderful shots.
> 
> Ah, Sydney, I forgot to say that I also love Australia because it's probably the only place in the world that has the most dangerous species all together, from sharks, to crocodiles, spiders, snakes, ants,. (I was watching a programme about Australia's biodiversity, so it stroke my mind).


The red dust is supposed to hit New Zealand later today but it won't be as spectacular  .... as for dangerous animals and things :lol: you won't like New Zealand then, we have no poisonous and dangerous animals/insects/reptiles here  Only cute little things like the Kiwi bird.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

PortoNuts have to watch Survival on Discovery Channel 

Amazing dust pics but for what i heard was difficult to capture...wind and of course the dust were intense...i hope the cameras are all okay :lol:

Thanks for the new pics!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Andre_idol said:


> PortoNuts have to watch Survival on Discovery Channel
> 
> Amazing dust pics but for what i heard was difficult to capture...wind and of course the dust were intense...i hope the cameras are all okay :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the new pics!


You are always welcome :cheers:


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice pics were did all that sand come from?


----------

